# Less than 10 days left



## BPCW (Oct 14, 2008)

With just less than 10 days left before the PE exam, does anyone have any advice how to spend the last few days? Here is my plan:

1. General AM review. It’s been several weeks since I’ve looked at some of the topics.

2. Specific PM review. Spend more time reviewing the types of problems that gave me trouble in the PM. For me, this includes mainly water chemistry and water quality topics.

3. Redo the NCEES sample questions, both AM and PM. I plan on taking a 2 hr timed session for both the AM and PM sample questions.

4. Address any weaknesses in the sample questions with more review/problems.

5. Take the last 1-2 days to organize everything.

6. Get a good night’s sleep and PASS THE EXAM!

7. Drink lots of beer in celebration that I get my life back (at least for a few months before the results are released).

Thoughts/Comments/Advice? Also, I have been studying for this almost daily since mid-July. Normally I’m a laid back person but just thinking about the exam makes me nervous. I’m sure I will be nervous the day of the exam and possibly during the exam. Any tips on dealing with nervousness?


----------



## GTEngineer (Oct 14, 2008)

You sound like your in the same boat as me and that's more or less my plan. Keep it up and we'll eventually get to #7!

As for test nervousness - I like in exams how you have some time in the beginning filling in all your details, I expect the PE to be no different. Since that usually takes about 15 minutes it gives me time to relax a bit. Other than that just have confidence you'll pass! You sound like you'll be well prepared. This is my first time to take the exam, so I don't have any specific advice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2008)

Two weeks before the test, I took the day off and worked the NCEES sample problems just like I was taking the exam. Even bought a card table and church chair to simulate conditions. It helped me figure out where I needed to place addiditional emphasis th last two weeks.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good plan. Re-doing the NCEES questions should take you no more than 4 hours, total, since you've done them before. It's a good mental workout for the day before the exam (That's what I did). The rest of the pre-exam week, I just did a lot of reading in sections of my references that I felt I was still weak in, just to try to gain a little more theory comprehension (big picture stuff). I did an hour or so of leftover practice problems each day just to stay limber, from one of the practice exam books (to make sure they were spread around all topics).


----------



## maryannette (Oct 15, 2008)

Make sure you take good care of yourself physically for the next 10 days. Get rest. Eat right.

When you get in the exam room, look around. Everybody else in the room is just like you - a human being. You are smart enough to have gotten there and you CAN pass. I'll be cheering for you and praying for you.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 15, 2008)

mary said:


> I'll be cheering for you and praying for you.


Except for the guy on the second row, 5th seat back. I'm cheering for everyone except that guy.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 15, 2008)

If you've been studying since July, you've got a month mores studying than I do. I'm going to be cramming these last few days - except the day before, then I'm not going to look at any problems.

I'll be taking the test in Miami - anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 15, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> Except for the guy on the second row, 5th seat back. I'm cheering for everyone except that guy.


Agreed. That guy always seemed to bother me.

For my "count-down ritual" I just continued the same study habits had been using for the weeks prior (2-3 hours per night). The Saturday before the exam, I re-took the NCEES practice problems just as a mental refresher. I took the Thursday and Friday off before the exam. Thursday was spent at the local bookstore reviewing some of the weaker points still seen when retaking the NCEES practice problems. Friday was spent test driving cars. I found something I like doing that required very little mental capacity and had fun. I also drove to the exam facility to make sure I had the right address and knew my available routes. I'm glad I did because that was when I found out there was a small home and patio convention next door (the exam was at a small convention center) and they were charging EVERYONE for parking. I managed to find an experienced parking attendant who told me about a free parking coupon that was available. Either case, I normally don't have cash, so finding a place to park and hike to the exam would have royally sucked.

The above suggestions are all good ones, too. Making sure your body is ready for the exam is very helpful. It took a couple of days to get used to using a pencil for extended periods of time without getting cramps. I brought a seat cushon with me to help with the really bad seats, and I also brought a light sweatshirt incase it got cold (which it did).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 15, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> Except for the guy on the second row, 5th seat back. I'm cheering for everyone except that guy.


Oh, I can't stand that smug SOB. I can't wait to see the smile wiped off his face.


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2008)

^ I'm so glad I'm always seated in the front row...then I don't have to look at his awful hair...

I'm reading the CERM, checking for loose pages, and reminding myself that I'm prepared.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 15, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> Except for the guy on the second row, 5th seat back. I'm cheering for everyone except that guy.





Dexman1349 said:


> Agreed. That guy always seemed to bother me.





Capt Worley PE said:


> Oh, I can't stand that smug SOB. I can't wait to see the smile wiped off his face.





csb said:


> ^ I'm so glad I'm always seated in the front row...then I don't have to look at his awful hair...


What the hell did i do to all of youse? ya talk about me like i've left the room. . . :16:

and at least its my real hair!! :bawling:


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2008)

shhh...he's back...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2008)

What? I didn't say anything. :dunno:


----------



## sehad (Oct 16, 2008)

HAHA. Nice


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 16, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What? I didn't say anything. :dunno:


Wait, we said something? If I was quoted for saying anything, I can guarantee it was taken 100% out of context.

(damn smug bastard in the 2nd row).....oh wait.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 17, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> Except for the guy on the second row, 5th seat back. I'm cheering for everyone except that guy.





Dexman1349 said:


> Agreed. That guy always seemed to bother me.





Capt Worley PE said:


> Oh, I can't stand that smug SOB. I can't wait to see the smile wiped off his face.





error_matrix said:


> What the hell did i do to all of youse?


Wait, that ain't you matrix, I'm sure they are talking about me.

I'm going for try #3 this week, wish us all luck.


----------



## zorlev (Oct 17, 2008)

BPCW said:


> Also, I have been studying for this almost daily since mid-July. Normally I’m a laid back person but just thinking about the exam makes me nervous. I’m sure I will be nervous the day of the exam and possibly during the exam. Any tips on dealing with nervousness?



I think you are on the right track so far. What I did was having done all the timed exams already just worked and reworked questions from the six minute solutions, NCEES sample questions, sample questions and other supporting books on areas that i felt weak in and also I tried to touch a question from each area per day. Now you should have already have an idea of your references you will be taking with you. Remember carry books with enough information to cover all areas in depth for the afternoon exam its ok to bring a library( it's better to have it with you rather than be in a if i knew mode) . Also its good to be nervous at the start of the exam what you need to do to get settled is to hit the first couple questions outta the park &amp; then you will be fine for the rest. Also remember do a look thru of the entire paper first and select the easy ones first then do the harder ones next. Also keep an eye on the clock as you must attempt all questions.

Good luck


----------

